# Expert Group recommends making repossessions easier



## Brendan Burgess (15 Jan 2014)

The Government's Expert Group on Repossessions has recommended administrative changes to make repossessions easier 

[broken link removed]

Its general theme seems to be that, for a functioning mortgage market, the lender has to be able to repossess if the borrower doesn't pay.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Jan 2014)

[FONT=&quot]C[/FONT][FONT=&quot]h[/FONT][FONT=&quot]a[/FONT][FONT=&quot]p[/FONT][FONT=&quot]t[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r[/FONT][FONT=&quot]7 – Conclusions and Recommendations[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]I[/FONT][FONT=&quot]n[/FONT][FONT=&quot]t[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r[/FONT][FONT=&quot]o[/FONT][FONT=&quot]du[/FONT][FONT=&quot]c[/FONT][FONT=&quot]t[/FONT][FONT=&quot]i[/FONT][FONT=&quot]o[/FONT][FONT=&quot]n[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]1[/FONT][FONT=&quot].          In this Chapter, the Expert Group summarises the conclusions it has reached in relation            to          the                repossession                     system     in     Ireland     and     sets     out    some recommendations  designed  to  make  the   system  more   efficient  and  less frustrating for the parties and, not least, for the courts themselves.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]2[/FONT][FONT=&quot].          The Expert Group acknowledges that while the law must seek proportionately to safeguard  the  interests of borrowers,  especially those  who may be in default (and some of whom also find themselves in negative equity),* there  is a strong countervailing public interest in protecting the interests of lenders, not least in order to ensure that funding continues to be made available for the purchase of residential and other property *and also where there is an equity in property, to release funding for other productive purposes.   The Expert Group acknowledges the need for a properly functioning mortgage market in which the rights of both lenders and  borrowers  under  their mortgage  contracts  are  seen,  subject  to appropriate public policy regulation, to be enforceable.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]C[/FONT][FONT=&quot]on[/FONT][FONT=&quot]c[/FONT][FONT=&quot]l[/FONT][FONT=&quot]u[/FONT][FONT=&quot]s[/FONT][FONT=&quot]i[/FONT][FONT=&quot]o[/FONT][FONT=&quot]n[/FONT][FONT=&quot]s[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]3[/FONT][FONT=&quot].          The  Expert  Group has examined  the  functioning  of the  repossession  system, including the manner in which applications for possession orders are presented to,  and  processed,  in  the  courts  system.    *It  has  concluded  that  significant efficiencies  could be  achieved through  more  effective case  management   by lenders*,   harmonised   documentation   standards              and   a   more   structured framework for borrowers entering defences in repossession proceedings.[/FONT]


  [FONT=&quot]C[/FONT][FONT=&quot]a[/FONT][FONT=&quot]s[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e[/FONT][FONT=&quot] m[/FONT][FONT=&quot]a[/FONT][FONT=&quot]n[/FONT][FONT=&quot]a[/FONT][FONT=&quot]g[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e[/FONT][FONT=&quot]m[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e[/FONT][FONT=&quot]n[/FONT][FONT=&quot]t[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]4[/FONT][FONT=&quot].          According   to   the   County   Registrar’s   Association, *  the   case   management standards of lenders vary greatly, with some operating at sub-optimal level*. The service of notice on borrowers presents  particular difficulties. It appears that in many cases, lenders have not sought to locate defaulting borrowers prior to the commencement  of proceedings or even during the early period following such commencement.  The  opportunity  available  to the  lender  to seek to obtain  a[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]s[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ub[/FONT][FONT=&quot]s[/FONT][FONT=&quot]t[/FONT][FONT=&quot]i[/FONT][FONT=&quot]t[/FONT][FONT=&quot]u[/FONT][FONT=&quot]t[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e[/FONT][FONT=&quot]d[/FONT][FONT=&quot] se[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r[/FONT][FONT=&quot]v[/FONT][FONT=&quot]i[/FONT][FONT=&quot]c[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e [/FONT][FONT=&quot]o[/FONT][FONT=&quot]rd[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r on the return  date is not used and the difficulty may not be brought to attention until the next hearing date.[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]T[/FONT][FONT=&quot]h[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e [/FONT][FONT=&quot]E[/FONT][FONT=&quot]x[/FONT][FONT=&quot]p[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r[/FONT][FONT=&quot]t [/FONT][FONT=&quot]G[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]*roup recommends therefore  that  a lender seeking a repossession order should make sufficient efforts to locate the defaulting borrower *prior to, or in the period immediately following, the commencement of proceedings so that an application for substituted service order  can, where necessary, be obtained on the return date.[/FONT]


  [FONT=&quot]Sta[/FONT][FONT=&quot]nd[/FONT][FONT=&quot]a[/FONT][FONT=&quot]rd documentation[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]6[/FONT][FONT=&quot].          It  has  come  to  the  Expert  Group's  attention  that  there  are  no  harmonised documentation standards  in operation. Not only do different lenders submit different documents, it appears that the documentation submitted by a lending institution may vary depending on the legal firm being used in the case.[/FONT]


  [FONT=&quot]T[/FONT][FONT=&quot]h[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e [/FONT][FONT=&quot]E[/FONT][FONT=&quot]x[/FONT][FONT=&quot]p[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r[/FONT][FONT=&quot]t [/FONT][FONT=&quot]G[/FONT][FONT=&quot]roup recommends that  consideration be given to amending Court Rules  so  as  to  specify  more  precisely  the  documentation,  including  format, required to be submitted by lenders in repossession proceedings.[/FONT]


  [FONT=&quot]7[/FONT][FONT=&quot].          In order to apply the provisions in section 2 of the Land and Conveyancing Law Reform Act 2013 and the  Code of Conduct on Mortgage Arrears (CCMA), *the Expert Group believes that  it is necessary to identify from the outset  whether the property concerned is a private residence or a BTL property.*[/FONT]


  [FONT=&quot]T[/FONT][FONT=&quot]h[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e [/FONT][FONT=&quot]E[/FONT][FONT=&quot]x[/FONT][FONT=&quot]p[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r[/FONT][FONT=&quot]t [/FONT][FONT=&quot]G[/FONT][FONT=&quot]roup recommends that  the Civil Bill for possession and the documentation submitted by lenders must clearly identify private residences and, in cases where the borrower has been co-operating with the lender, include a standard form of certification of compliance with the CCMA.[/FONT]


  [FONT=&quot]D[/FONT][FONT=&quot]efe[/FONT][FONT=&quot]nd[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e[/FONT][FONT=&quot]d proceedings[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]8[/FONT][FONT=&quot].          The Expert Group has become aware of the difficulties which arise, and which often  result  in  further   adjournments,   where  the  grounds  for  forbearance pleaded by the borrower in defended  cases evolve over time. *The Expert Group*[/FONT]* [FONT=&quot]c[/FONT][FONT=&quot]o[/FONT][FONT=&quot]n[/FONT][FONT=&quot]s[/FONT][FONT=&quot]i[/FONT][FONT=&quot]d[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]*s that this could be addressed  by requiring the borrower to complete a standard  form which would outline the grounds on which repossession is being contested *and which would be accompanied by a statement of means.[/FONT]


  [FONT=&quot]T[/FONT][FONT=&quot]h[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e [/FONT][FONT=&quot]E[/FONT][FONT=&quot]x[/FONT][FONT=&quot]p[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r[/FONT][FONT=&quot]t [/FONT][FONT=&quot]G[/FONT][FONT=&quot]roup recommends,  therefore,  that  in defended  proceedings, the borrower must complete a standard  form and a statement of means approved under relevant court rules.[/FONT]


  [FONT=&quot]E[/FONT][FONT=&quot]n[/FONT][FONT=&quot]f[/FONT][FONT=&quot]o[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r[/FONT][FONT=&quot]c[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e[/FONT][FONT=&quot]m[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e[/FONT][FONT=&quot]n[/FONT][FONT=&quot]t[/FONT][FONT=&quot]o[/FONT][FONT=&quot]f orders[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]9[/FONT][FONT=&quot].          The  Expert  Group has noted  considerable  delays  in some  cases between  the granting of the repossession order to the lender and the lender's later request for an execution order. Since the issuing of execution orders by court officials on production by the lender of the relevant repossession order is an administrative rather  than  judicial  function, the  Group considers that  efficiencies could be achieved by issuing an execution order  at the  same time as the  repossession order; the execution order would, where relevant, enter into force on the expiry of any stay on the repossession order.[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]T[/FONT][FONT=&quot]h[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e [/FONT][FONT=&quot]E[/FONT][FONT=&quot]x[/FONT][FONT=&quot]p[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r[/FONT][FONT=&quot]t [/FONT][FONT=&quot]G[/FONT][FONT=&quot]roup recommends that  consideration be given to the issuing of an execution order when the court grants a repossession order, or where a stay has been granted by the court, on expiry of the stay.[/FONT]*


  [FONT=&quot]10[/FONT][FONT=&quot].        The Expert Group has been informed of the difficulties which sheriffs experience where  an authorised representative of the  lender does not attend  to identify property which is subject to an execution order.[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]T[/FONT][FONT=&quot]h[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e [/FONT][FONT=&quot]E[/FONT][FONT=&quot]x[/FONT][FONT=&quot]p[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r[/FONT][FONT=&quot]t [/FONT][FONT=&quot]G[/FONT][FONT=&quot]roup recommends  that  lenders adhere  strictly to the  rule which requires a lender's representative to be physically present  to formally identify property which is subject to an execution order.[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]  [FONT=&quot]G[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e[/FONT][FONT=&quot]n[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r[/FONT][FONT=&quot]a[/FONT][FONT=&quot]l[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]11[/FONT][FONT=&quot].        The Expert Group regrets the data deficit in relation to repossession proceedings and considers that more detailed and timely data are required to inform policy development.[/FONT]


  [FONT=&quot]T[/FONT][FONT=&quot]h[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]E[/FONT][FONT=&quot]x[/FONT][FONT=&quot]p[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r[/FONT][FONT=&quot]t [/FONT][FONT=&quot]G[/FONT][FONT=&quot]roup recommends  implementation of a  detailed data  collection strategy in respect of repossession proceedings.[/FONT]


  [FONT=&quot]12[/FONT][FONT=&quot].        The Expert Group considers that the efficiencies which can be achieved through implementation of its recommendations will enable the existing court structures to  deal  with  the  current  levels  of  demand.  However,  any  substantial  and sustained increase in  future  demand  for repossession orders  would require further consideration of the system's capacity to operate effectively.[/FONT]


  [FONT=&quot]T[/FONT][FONT=&quot]h[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e [/FONT][FONT=&quot]E[/FONT][FONT=&quot]x[/FONT][FONT=&quot]p[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r[/FONT][FONT=&quot]t [/FONT][FONT=&quot]G[/FONT][FONT=&quot]roup recommends  that  the  Courts system's  capacity to  operate effectively in light of any increased demand  be kept under review.  This should include judicial, administrative and sheriff’s functions.[/FONT]


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Jan 2014)

The report is well worth reading. 

It summarises all the issues very well e.g. the legal procedures for repossession in Ireland. 

It's 63 pages of report and 37 pages of Appendices


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Jan 2014)

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]23[/FONT][FONT=&quot].         The Courts Service has provided a sample of 195 cases across 20 Circuit Court jurisdictions where Possession Orders were granted following listing in the Circuit Court Judges List.  *Cases are referred to the Judge’s list where they are defended* since the County Registrars only have jurisdiction to deal with consent or default cases


. [/FONT]•[/FONT][FONT=&quot]    The average time from the issue of a Civil Bill to the grant of a Possession[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]O[/FONT][FONT=&quot]rd[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r was 517 days.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]•[/FONT][FONT=&quot]    The average time from the first entry of the matter on the Judge’s List to the grant of a Possession Order was 105 days.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]•[/FONT][FONT=&quot]    The average time taken from the grant of a Possession Order to the grant of an Execution Order was 262 days.  However, in over 60 cases an Execution Order had not been sought.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]•[/FONT][FONT=&quot]    The average number of adjournments before the County Registrar was 3.23.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]•[/FONT][FONT=&quot]    The average number of adjournments before a judge was 1.05.[/FONT]


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Jan 2014)

[FONT=&quot]B[/FONT][FONT=&quot].        Possession Orders granted on Consent[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]26[/FONT][FONT=&quot].        The Courts Service has provided a sample of 222 cases across 21 Circuit Court jurisdictions where Possession Orders were granted on consent.  Again, these are historical cases from 2009 to 2013.[/FONT]


  [FONT=&quot]27[/FONT][FONT=&quot].        The attached table (Table 4) synthesises the information contained in the more detailed list provided by the Courts Service and gives a breakdown by Circuit Court jurisdiction rather than by case number.[/FONT]


  [FONT=&quot]28[/FONT][FONT=&quot].        Points to note:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

•[/FONT][FONT=&quot]    Of the 222 cases, 181 properties were identified as private residences, 14 as[/FONT]  [FONT=&quot]BTL [/FONT][FONT=&quot]p[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r[/FONT][FONT=&quot]o[/FONT][FONT=&quot]p[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r[/FONT][FONT=&quot]t[/FONT][FONT=&quot]i[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e[/FONT][FONT=&quot]s and the status of the remaining 27 was unknown.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]•[/FONT][FONT=&quot]    The average time from the issue of a Civil Bill to the grant of a Possession[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]O[/FONT][FONT=&quot]rd[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r was 385 days.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]•[/FONT][FONT=&quot]    The average time taken from the grant of a Possession Order to the grant of an Execution Order was 234 days.  However, in over 100 cases an Execution Order had not been sought. This is not surprising since an execution order is only required where the borrower will not vacate a property and the[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]se[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r[/FONT][FONT=&quot]v[/FONT][FONT=&quot]i[/FONT][FONT=&quot]c[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e[/FONT][FONT=&quot]s of a sheriff are required.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

•[/FONT][FONT=&quot]    The average number of adjournments before the County Registrar was 2.9.[/FONT]


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Jan 2014)

[FONT=&quot]I[/FONT][FONT=&quot]t[/FONT][FONT=&quot]s[/FONT][FONT=&quot]h[/FONT][FONT=&quot]o[/FONT][FONT=&quot]u[/FONT][FONT=&quot]l[/FONT][FONT=&quot]d[/FONT][FONT=&quot]b[/FONT][FONT=&quot]e noted  that  the County Registrar in Galway has reported  that  in a number of cases an adjournment  was sought by the lender due to engagement with the borrower. However, in  two cases the borrowers were present in Court[/FONT]  [FONT=&quot]and  said     there      had  been  no      engagement   by  the  lender  other        than computerised letters; even though they  had  tried to telephone and speak with the  signatory  of the          letter,   they                   were                    unsuccessful  in  doing  so.  Other borrowers who attended confirmed that  there  was no engagement  by lenders and indeed none of the borrowers seemed to be aware of the Revised Code of Conduct on Mortgage Arrears.[/FONT]


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Aug 2014)

Has anything ever happened to the recommendations in this report? 

I had completely forgotten about it and have not seen it mentioned anywhere since its publication.


----------

